

Towards template programming with Haskell – A small tutorial  - porphyry3
http://www.vittoriozaccaria.net/blog/2014/02/24/towards-template-programming-with-haskell.html

======
mooism2
template-haskell comes with GHC. If your OS doesn't include it in its GHC
package, it should be provided in a separate package.

For that matter, the Haskell Platform is hopefully packaged for your OS:
install that and don't worry about installing GHC, template-haskell, cabal,
etc separately.

